# ACHTUNG [] ISAS-Solutions, []



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

ch möchte Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es eine
ganz üble [] gibt die sogar Kinder auf niederste Weise [].
Jedoch auch Tierfreunde und erwachsene Bürger werden [].
Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telefondienste und Post ist
darüber informiert, jedoch die Angebote sind noch alle im Netz
verfügbar.

Hier handelt es sich um:

Internet Services and Solutions
[]

Diese Firma betreibt mehrere Seiten wie z.B.

*[Virenscanner: Jede Menge URLs, die gegen die NUB verstossen]*

und noch unzählbare mehr URLs


Hier werden Sie aufgefordert einen Dialer herunterzuladen
um an ein Angebot (das oft gar nicht existiert oder belangloses Material
ist) zu erlangen. Erst seit kurzem wird ganz
klein auf die Kosten des Angebotes (29,95€/call aus Deutschland!)
hingewiesen. Der Trick ist aber immer derselbe und auch die Seite
wo Sie den Dialer erhalten immer die gleiche.

Wenn sie auf "Webmaster" neben dem Impressum klicken,
ersehen Sie auch sofort um was es geht, um User-[].
Die Gebrüder [], werben hier für neue [] mit
allem was dazugehört.

Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekomunikation und Post
warnt eindringlich davor und die Firma ist dort bekannt
und nach vielfachen Anzeigen wurde die
Registrierung
zurückgezogen.

siehe:
RegTP


Hier nochmals die Telefonnummer (wo Sie niemanden erreichen)

[]

Ist sogar Mitglied
Mitglied im Interessen Verband Neue Medien (IVNM)

[] und WARNEN Sie andere User!!!


*[Virenscanner: Etliche Wörter sowie URLs entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Das sind/waren halt trotzdem legitime, registrierte Dialer.
Deswegen kann man da auch nicht viel machen.

Diese Firma kauft gute, Type-In-versprechende Domains und bastelt dazu schnell ein Dialerangebot.

Allerdings sind die meisten URLs von dir nur die von Bewerbern


----------



## News (23 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Das sind/waren halt trotzdem legitime, registrierte Dialer.


Die WAREN registriert, die Betonung liegt auf WAREN...!
Rückwirkend sind sie's nun nicht mehr - und damit auch nicht "legitim" (wobei wohl eher "legal" gemeint war)



> Deswegen kann man da auch nicht viel machen.


Ach nein?
Die RegTP zeigt doch, dass sie was tun kann (jedenfalls hinsichtlich des verwendeten Dialers).
Als "Opfer" der Seiten kann man nun die Zahlung verweigern.
Und man kann vor den Seiten warnen, was ja mittlerweile vielerorts geschieht . Hier nun schon zum x-ten Mal


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Es wurde bereits von einem anderen Mitglied des Verbandes angekuendigt, den Ausschluss von ISAS zu beantragen. 

Das aber nur am Rande von mir, dem im anderen Thread als "Insider" bezeichneten Gast... ha...


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

MRP schrieb:
			
		

> Hier handelt es sich um:
> 
> Internet Services and Solutions
> []
> ...



Richtig ! Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread auch vor diesen "sauberen" Anbietern gewarnt :

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=50381#50381

Was ich erschreckend finde, dass mehr und mehr die Telekom selbst die entsprechenden Nummern vergeben hat (z.B. an Intexus) und offenbar kein anderer Provider dazwischen ist. So war es z.B. bei einem bekannten, der einfach mal nichts ahnend nach Gedichten gesucht hat...

Ein Gast


----------



## dotshead (23 April 2004)

Und der Bekannte hat dann  3 x OK eingegeben (beim spätestens 3. Fenster war die Preisangabe klar erkennbar).


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

mein bekannter hat letztens nach telefonsex im tv gesucht, und eine nummer angerufen... am ende des monats hatte er von dem abzocker eine riesen rechnung, weil er ganz normal 8 stunden an der hotline gehangen hat...

sauerei sowas.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2004)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat diese Firma früher mit  aconti  und der  firstgate  abgerechnet und noch im Jahr 2003 wurden andere Zahlungssysteme (nocreditcard, Spanien / icomag, Spanien und stardialer, Deutschland) als "coming soon" angekündigt.

Der Stardialer kam ja dann auch, nach einem kurzen Gastspiel bei  "Consul Info"  (ob damit  "icomag"  gemeint war??? --> Die ersten 5 dort genannten Partner sind jedenfalls Consul-Info-Digital-Simplex-Dutchweb-BlueGD-Starlux-Abteilungen). 

cj


----------



## dotshead (23 April 2004)

Komischerweise gibt es über Aconti kaum Beschwerden. Suche mal im alten Forum von Dialerschutz oder auch hier. Aconti ist eigentlich relativ sauber bzw. es kommen kaum Beschwerden von Usern die sich abgezockt fühlen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

aconti hat vergleichbar geringe marktanteile.

du koenntest auch die schreiben von rechtsanwaelten aus der ganzen brd, die bei rtl pro tag einrasseln mit denen vom offenen kanal kiel vergleichen.
selbst wenn der offene kanal kiel das gleiche programm wie rtl bringen wuerde, wuerden die abmahnungen und ev's die gleiche anzahl betragen - und jetzt rate mal warum.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

ich sehe hier kein problem mit aconti, hat jemand eins ?

die dialer sind konform mit dem gesetz


----------



## sascha (23 April 2004)

> ich sehe hier kein problem mit aconti, hat jemand eins ?
> 
> die dialer sind konform mit dem gesetz



Jaja, Dialer sind *immer* konform mit dem Gesetz - bis die Reg TP sie aus dem Verkehr zieht, wie allein im vergangenen halben Jahr rund 425.000 Mal geschehen. Davon abgesehen gibt es aber wirklich nur höchstselten Beschwerden über aconti. Zumindest sind mir in den vergangenen zweieinhalb Jahren eigentlich nie welche bekannt geworden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Bekannte hat dann  3 x OK eingegeben...



Eben nicht !!  Popups und schon war's passiert.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Gibt's irgendwo ne Demo vom aconti Dialer?


----------



## sascha (23 April 2004)

> Eben nicht !! Popups und schon war's passiert.



Bitte meld Dich mal im Forum an und schick mir die entsprechende URL per PM. Oder notfalls auch per Mail. Dann kann ich das überprüfen. Anderenfalls bringt uns das alles wenig - behaupten kann man viel, wenn der Platz zum Schreiben da ist


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte meld Dich mal im Forum an und schick mir die entsprechende URL per PM. Oder notfalls auch per Mail. Dann kann ich das überprüfen. Anderenfalls bringt uns das alles wenig - behaupten kann man viel, wenn der Platz zum Schreiben da ist



Okey - ich werde es versuchen. Wie gesagt, es ist nicht mir passiert, sondern einem Bekannten. Ich weiß im Moment nicht, was er an "Beweisen" noch auf dem Rechner hat.


----------



## dotshead (24 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aconti hat vergleichbar geringe marktanteile.
> 
> du koenntest auch die schreiben von rechtsanwaelten aus der ganzen brd, die bei rtl pro tag einrasseln mit denen vom offenen kanal kiel vergleichen.
> selbst wenn der offene kanal kiel das gleiche programm wie rtl bringen wuerde, wuerden die abmahnungen und ev's die gleiche anzahl betragen - und jetzt rate mal warum.



In einem anderen Thread steht was von ca. 400.000 Aconti-Dialern. Soooo klein kann der Marktanteil also nicht sein. Vielleicht ist Aconti nur unbekannter, da es keine bzw. kaum Beschwerden über den Dialer gibt. Irgendetwas scheint Aconti also richtig zu machen.


----------



## Rex Cramer (24 April 2004)

Die Anzahl der Dialer sagt wohl nicht allzu viel über den Marktanteil am Verdienst aus, denke ich mal. Vielleicht mag es daran liegen, dass viele PP-Betreiber auch bei Aconti einen Dialer registriert haben, wenn´s einen anderen Dialeranbieter aufgrund der notorischen Unfähigkeit gesetzeskonforme Dialer bei der RegTP zu registrieren, mal wieder aus der Bahn gehauen hat.

Ein interessantes Statement zum Aconti-Dialer findet sich hier. Vielleicht sollte dem Herren mal jemand das mit der Verfügung und den Gesetzen erklären. Das, was ich hier als Dialer auf der Platte habe, hat einen deutlich anderen Hashwert als im Programm zu finden ist und mit gesetzes- oder verfügungskonform hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## jdocker (24 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > ich sehe hier kein problem mit aconti, hat jemand eins ?
> >
> > die dialer sind konform mit dem gesetz
> 
> ...



Ist schon merkwürdig: Aconti hat den (meiner Meinung nach) schlimmsten Dialer der ganzen Riege. Keine Zustimmung beim Bezug...der Dialer ist nicht registriert (nur das Patchtool und das dialt nicht) usw usw. 
siehe auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5007

Es geht also eher um Quantität, nicht um Qualität. Da bedeutet: Aconti hat so lange kein Problem, solange sie wenig eingesetzt werden.
Das heist: Einbrechen in Banken ist solange legal, solange man nicht übertreibt (nicht das ganze Geld klaut und es nur 2 mal im Jahr betreibt).

Jochen


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2004)

Warum Aconti-Dialer (noch) nicht in breiter Front unangenehm aufgefallen sind darüber 
kann nur spekuliert werden. Im Linkforum hab ich eine Site gepostet, an der sich 
jeder selber sein Bild machen kann, ob der Dialerzugang regelkonform ist oder nicht. 
Die Seite existiert schon seit mindestens zwei Jahren, damals  gab es Beschwerden über dieses 
Site  Ein Unterschied besteht allerdings zu den hier sonst diskutierten Seiten.
Dialer ist  nur eine von mehreren Zugangsmöglichkeiten, und nicht die einzige 
und man wird auch nicht sofort bei jedem Klick damit überfallen. Ansonsten mit 3*OK 
bzw Preisangaben wird "sehr" sparsam umgegangen......
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5123

cp


----------



## jdocker (24 April 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Aconti-Dialer (noch) nicht in breiter Front unangenehm aufgefallen sind darüber
> kann nur spekuliert werden. Im Linkforum hab ich eine Site gepostet, an der sich
> jeder selber sein Bild machen kann, ob der Dialerzugang regelkonform ist oder nicht.
> Die Seite existiert schon seit mindestens zwei Jahren, damals  gab es Beschwerden über dieses
> ...



Ich habe den Zugang zum Linkforum beantragt. Dort werde ich dann mal die andere Seite der entsprechenden Angebote posten.

Jochen


----------

